# Massanutten Resort Reservations Dept



## Miss Marty (Feb 25, 2008)

*
Anyone else having trouble reaching 
a live person in the reservations dept *

Have been trying to reach the
Summit at Massanutten Resort
Reservations Office for 6 wks

Their number (540-289-4908) is always busy 
and when I tried to get a reservation by email
I was assigned a unit in a section I did not request!


----------



## vacationnow (Feb 25, 2008)

*summitt*

try the resort operator  540-289-9441


----------



## NTHC (Feb 25, 2008)

Susan Blackshaw is in charge of reservations and if you go through the main resort line and ask for her you will get her assistant.  At least it's a live person who can potentially help you or transfer you to her if she feels it is warranted.


Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 25, 2008)

*Massanutten*

*
It is (almost) impossible to reach the 
Massanutten reservations dept by phone*

Since I have not been able to reach a live operator
at Massanutten Resort - I am extremely disappointed 
in Massanutten`s reservations customer service dept.   
Owners should not have to be put on hold forever 

Thanks Cindy 

I called and left a voice mail message for
Ms. Susan Blackshaw (Hammer) on 2/25

2/26 Update: 

Heather Lam called me back & we
were able to get what we wanted


----------

